# BlackHole - Free virtual audio driver for macOS



## Pier (Dec 20, 2021)

This is a free virtual audio cable for macOS.

The idea is similar to the old Soundflower, JACK, Audio Hijack, etc. It provides virtual IO so you can route audio between different apps.









GitHub - ExistentialAudio/BlackHole: BlackHole is a modern macOS virtual audio driver that allows applications to pass audio to other applications with zero additional latency.


BlackHole is a modern macOS virtual audio driver that allows applications to pass audio to other applications with zero additional latency. - GitHub - ExistentialAudio/BlackHole: BlackHole is a mod...




github.com


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, been using this for quite sometime. Much easier to use then Soundflower.


----------



## Pier (Dec 20, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Yeah, been using this for quite sometime. Much easier to use then Soundflower.


Ah! *Sound*flower!

I knew it had "flower" somwhere 😂

(I will correct my first post)


----------



## YahmezTV (Dec 21, 2021)

I used black hole for About 6 months to buss audio from my DAW to OBS, but I would always get sporadic clocking issues. Switched to a program called loopback (I think the developer is called rogue amoeba) and haven’t had any issues since…I think it’s more or less the same thing as black hole; just not free.


----------



## Pier (Dec 21, 2021)

YahmezTV said:


> I used black hole for About 6 months to buss audio from my DAW to OBS, but I would always get sporadic clocking issues. Switched to a program called loopback (I think the developer is called rogue amoeba) and haven’t had any issues since…I think it’s more or less the same thing as black hole; just not free.


Did you enable drift correction on all devices?

I love Rogue Amoeba. Huge fan of Soundsource, Audio Hijack, etc. Shame their products are only available on macOS.


----------



## YahmezTV (Dec 21, 2021)

Pier said:


> Did you enable drift correction on all devices?
> 
> I love Rogue Amoeba. Huge fan of Soundsource, Audio Hijack, etc. Shame their products are only available on macOS.


If I recall, I enabled drift correction on everything except the master clock. My understanding was I’m supposed to set up an aggregate device and assign my interface as the master clock source then turn on drift correction for all other audio devices in the aggregate. It’s also possible I was doing something incorrectly.


----------

